# Liability Insurance



## Rick Wade (Nov 16, 2004)

First of all I am posting this in this forum because I am an EPAK practitioner and I like to keep the recommendations for Kenpo practitioners only.  
I am doing some research into insurance to open a school.  
      What are the different rates deductibles and so forth I can expect?
      What are the names of some reputable companies?

Please Help!

I you don't feel comfortable posting them in an open forum please PM me or I can call you on my dime.  

Thanks in advance my Kenpo Brothers & Sister

Rick


----------



## Bill Smith (Nov 20, 2004)

Insurance is a good thing when opening a school. There are a few out there that do provide insurance for martial arts. When I was teaching, I found mine in Black Belt magazine. They base your coverage on the number of students you have. Also different price ranges, e.g., 1 to 100 students your payment would be $200. for the year (prices may have changed), and I believe you would be covered under a one million dollar policy. They also had a payment plan in case didn't want to pay in one lump sums.

The insurance will give you peace of mind not worrying if something happens, you're covered.

Not sure if that was what you were looking for but I hope this helps.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for the information.

V/R
Rick


----------

